# Burn marks?



## bijou (Sep 27, 2007)

Howdy Uall

Does anybody have any tricks when using a Core box router bit to keep from burning when you start and stop before the end of the piece?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bijou said:


> Howdy Uall
> 
> Does anybody have any tricks when using a Core box router bit to keep from burning when you start and stop before the end of the piece?
> 
> ...



What helps is to make the passes in steps. Leave the very last pass as just a skim pass to clean up the cut. It helps to have a sharp bit.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

You can also cut a tapered ramp with a chop saw and attach it to the ends of the boards. Then, with a square base on the router, ramp into and out of the work.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> What helps is to make the passes in steps. Leave the very last pass as just a skim pass to clean up the cut. It helps to have a sharp bit.


Seconded.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Also DO NOT HESITATE WITH THE ROUTER AT ALL!!!!!!!!! Once moving never slow down or stop till completely thru the cut


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Once again...seconded.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

What brand bit and what type of lumber????


----------



## bijou (Sep 27, 2007)

Corndog


It was a 3/8 Amana which I thought was a good brand.It was some "C&Btr" 1x4 white pine. Also the client changed her mind again so I really didn't to do it this way but its nice to know for the next time.......ah Geoff

Thanks
Bijou


----------

